# Maryland Goose Hunting!!



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hunted Friday and Saturday on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. Friday morning we saw thousands of Snow Geese, some Swans and ducks, and thousands of Canada Geese. We were hunting Canada Geese and even though we saw some, they didn't all want to finish due to hunting pressure and warm weather. We did manage six though. We re-grouped and headed to a pit-blind after lunch where we shot five. My dad made the best shot I've ever seen, crumpling a goose at 90 yards. Hunted Saturday morning where we shot 25...one shy of a 13 man limit. Actually we did shoot 26, but we sailed him over to the next horse pasture and we don't know if the guide found him or not. I did shoot a cackler which is a sub-species of a Canada Goose. Here are some pictures from the hunt!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

never thought about putting a goose foot in my mouth.. 

looks like a fun hunt!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice we only have a 2 man limit in arkansas but me and my buddy got 3 on saturday


----------

